# Schwinn Peloton 853 questions



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Would anyone on the forum have information on the Schwinn Peloton 853?

I know it's made of Reynolds 853, but where is the bike welded? I've heard Taiwan. Is this true?

How are the angles? I had a LeMond Zurich with 853, and could never get used to the longish top tube and the slack angles. Does the Peloton 853 have steeper angles? 

I've also heard Serotta had a hand in the Peloton's design. Is this true? 

Thanks.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm fairly sure they're made in Taiwan. Can't remember the other cycle company Schwinn is now owned by. 
Where did you find an 853 Schwinn? Their site only shows carbon frames for the Peloton series.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't found one - not really looking either, though I think a Peloton would be a good addition to my titanium Paramount. It would be something I can take on a pack ride and not worry too much about it.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Peanya said:


> I'm fairly sure they're made in Taiwan. Can't remember the other cycle company Schwinn is now owned by.
> Where did you find an 853 Schwinn? Their site only shows carbon frames for the Peloton series.


Sorry, I should have prefaced my last msg. with I'm looking at older Schwinn bicycles from the late 80s through the 90s.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

PM Scooper, he's probably the most knowledgeable here when it comes to Schwinn.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The late nineties TIG-welded 853 Peloton shared the same (identical) geometry as the Match Cycles built 853 lugged Paramount, the Serotta built titanium Paramount, and the Circuit. The Peloton would be a great complement to your Ti Paramount, but I'd ditch the aluminum fork.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Peanya said:


> PM Scooper, he's probably the most knowledgeable here when it comes to Schwinn.


Flattery will get you everywhere.  
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

You're the man, Stan! Thanks for the post.

I don't want to beat up my Ti on the crit circuit. And yet, I haven't the funds yet for a nice 853 Peloton in 52-53 cm, though I'm on the lookout. I have all the parts, just not the frame.  

Do you know of any Schwinn-specific sites, classified or otherwise, where I might look?

Thanks!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

dd74 said:


> Do you know of any Schwinn-specific sites, classified or otherwise, where I might look?
> 
> Thanks!


You might keep an eye on the Schwinn Classic Classifieds, although I think you're probably better off just checking eBay regularly. In fact, there's a 54 on eBay right now HERE


----------



## scmaddog17 (Aug 25, 2003)

so Waterford had nothing to do with building the 853's?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

scmaddog17 said:


> so Waterford had nothing to do with building the 853's?


Correct.

Waterford's last Paramounts for Schwinn were in late 1994 after the bankruptcy (except for last year's 70th anniversary Paramount in Reynolds 953).

Schwinn's post-1993 bankruptcy owners, Scott Sports, had Waterford build Paramounts under contract for about a year after the bankruptcy, then put the Paramount "to sleep" until they commissioned Tim Isaac (Match Cycle) to build the lugged 853s in 1997-2000. Last year, Schwinn commissioed Waterford to build the limited edition 70th anniversary Paramount using lugged 953.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Scooper said:


> Correct.
> 
> Waterford's last Paramounts for Schwinn were in late 1994 after the bankruptcy (except for last year's 70th anniversary Paramount in Reynolds 953).
> 
> Schwinn's post-1993 bankruptcy owners, Scott Sports, had Waterford build Paramounts under contract for about a year after the bankruptcy, then put the Paramount "to sleep" until they commissioned Tim Isaac (Match Cycle) to build the lugged 853s in 1997-2000. Last year, Schwinn commissioed Waterford to build the limited edition 70th anniversary Paramount using lugged 953.


You are a wealth of Waterford/Schwinn info! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I had one of those blue 853 Pelotons in full 9-sp Dura-ace and am mad at myself for selling it. It was possibly the most comfy bike I've ever owned, and would buy another in an instant, if I ever found one again (not likely).


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Here's my contribution to the Schwinn Peloton 853. At first I thought it was a little too small (she's a 58 and I normally ride a 60). I recently replaced the 140mm stem for a 120mm (I'm getting old).


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

JaeP said:


> Here's my contribution to the Schwinn Peloton 853. At first I thought it was a little too small (she's a 58 and I normally ride a 60). I recently replaced the 140mm stem for a 120mm (I'm getting old).


What year is that bike? It has downtube shifters. Is that a preference? Very nice!


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> I had one of those blue 853 Pelotons in full 9-sp Dura-ace and am mad at myself for selling it. It was possibly the most comfy bike I've ever owned, and would buy another in an instant, if I ever found one again (not likely).


Ouch - reminds me of my own sob story - had the chance to buy a Match cycles (I know not a Paramount, but still) and passed it up cause I did not know that much about them, but would now have loved to get that bike.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

dd74 said:


> What year is that bike? It has downtube shifters. Is that a preference? Very nice!


I think it's a '99. 

I prefer downtube shifters on all my 'riding' bikes, which happen to be steel. I have STI on my race bike ('01 Schwinn Fastback Comp). For group rides, charity rides, club rides or just riding with my buddies downtube shifters are fine for me. As a bonus, downtube shifters are 5,6,7,8 and 9 speed Shimano/Campagnolo compatible (in friction mode, of course).


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

dd74 said:


> How are the angles? I had a LeMond Zurich with 853, and could never get used to the longish top tube and the slack angles. Does the Peloton 853 have steeper angles?


Lemond has a long upper body and a long femur (thigh-bone). He built his bikes to fit his physique. Other people without his freakish physique seem to adjust, I know I did for four months. I think the Peloton 853 has 73/73 seat and fork angles, which vary with size. I know that the Peloton 853 has 126mm rear axle spacing - the ones I looked in the shop years ago did.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

JaeP said:


> Here's my contribution to the Schwinn Peloton 853. At first I thought it was a little too small (she's a 58 and I normally ride a 60). I recently replaced the 140mm stem for a 120mm (I'm getting old).


Is that the one from the Los Angeles craigslist about 2 weeks ago? I was eyeing it :thumbsup:


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

dd74 said:


> Sorry, I should have prefaced my last msg. with I'm looking at older Schwinn bicycles from the late 80s through the 90s.


The last year the 853 Peleton was made was 2000. I have a 2000 Peleton Pro. It is my favorite bike (Out of 8 current and about 12 owned since 2000). Very comfy, great geometry, not too racy, just right for me. Beautiful classic paint design, but the paint scratches when anyone looks at it or a fly walks across it.  I have read many similar complaints about the paint.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

holy cromoly said:


> Is that the one from the Los Angeles craigslist about 2 weeks ago? I was eyeing it :thumbsup:


Sorry. Wasn't it. I've had mine for at least 5 years.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

JaeP said:


> I think it's a '99.
> 
> I prefer downtube shifters on all my 'riding' bikes, which happen to be steel. I have STI on my race bike ('01 Schwinn Fastback Comp). For group rides, charity rides, club rides or just riding with my buddies downtube shifters are fine for me. As a bonus, downtube shifters are 5,6,7,8 and 9 speed Shimano/Campagnolo compatible (in friction mode, of course).


I'm with you on the downtube shifters. There's just something more pure about them. I'm about to adapt a 9-speed 12-23 to my old Colnago. Should be fun to have a cassette with closer ratios than my six-speed 15-26 Regina. :thumbsup:


----------



## philament (Dec 15, 2009)

*My Peloton contribution*

A little late on this thread, and new to RBR. Hi.

I picked up a new Peloton frame in the summer from a LBS, put it together with bits and pieces of 600-EX from an old Condor (UK) I had kept, and was delighted with the ride and handling. Especially thrilled about the top tube length, but really not too happy with the paint scratching (as mentioned before). I finally finished building it this week.










It now sports a bargain-hunted Dura Ace 7700 group (Ultegra crankset), new Ksyrium Elites and my old Cinelli 65 bars and 130mm stem. Finding silver parts was the biggest pain! (Oh, and those brakes are the Dura Ace 7402s that I've never been able to part with).

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

philament said:


> A little late on this thread, and new to RBR. Hi.
> 
> I picked up a new Peloton frame in the summer from a LBS, put it together with bits and pieces of 600-EX from an old Condor (UK) I had kept, and was delighted with the ride and handling. Especially thrilled about the top tube length, but really not too happy with the paint scratching (as mentioned before). I finally finished building it this week.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## jordan (Feb 2, 2002)

The late 90s tig welded Pelotons(like the blue/white ones pictured here)are made in Taiwan with 130mm spacing.I have one and I recommend switching the 1" Aphrebic aluminum fork for a carbon fork.The frame has a nice springy feel in the 60 cm size,but not the stiffest rear triangle.Very nice feel and fun to ride,but probably not currently race competitive.


----------



## rwilliams220 (Feb 8, 2011)

So I know i'm a bit late to the party, but i have a 99 steel peloton 853 that i'm thinking about selling? does anyone have suggestions for what is reasonable to ask?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

rwilliams220 said:


> So I know i'm a bit late to the party, but i have a 99 steel peloton 853 that i'm thinking about selling? does anyone have suggestions for what is reasonable to ask?


Your best guide for determining pricing is to check completed eBay auctions. A 1998 56cm 853 Paramount went unsold with a BIN price of $1,199.99. LINK. He's relisted it at $1,159.99 BIN price and it's got one day to go. LINK. I doubt it'll sell at that price, either.

The ones that I've noticed selling recently have been going for ~$800 - $1,000.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I bought this 2000 Schwinn Peleton on Ebay listed as an aluminum frame(it's 853) and then turned around and sold it for a profit. It was made in Taiwan. Frame quality was good but the paint was average. I was tempted to build it up but the geometry was too aggressive for me.

I'm think I sold the frame/fork for $325.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Oops; I blew it. I was thinking Paramount and the thread is about Pelotons. :blush2:


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

> So I know i'm a bit late to the party, but i have a 99 steel peloton 853 that i'm thinking about selling? does anyone have suggestions for what is reasonable to ask?


Can you tell me the size? Frame and fork or full bike?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I had one too. The paint was pretty brittle and would flake off. If I still had it I would pony up the money for an exact repaint. What a beautiful classic frame and bike!


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Here's my contribution to the Schwinn Peloton 853. At first I thought it was a little too small (she's a 58 and I normally ride a 60). I recently replaced the 140mm stem for a 120mm (I'm getting old).


What fork is that?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's mine. I named it "Blue Steel".










That's pretty much the way I bought it last year around this time. Some fool traded it in at the LBS. All I did was replace the tires (those are my Contis) and put on a longer stem (that's still the short one it came with). Oh, and by mid-summer, I'd stripped the decals off the wheels.

Its previous owner had a bad case of upgradeitis. It has an Easton EC-30 carbon fork, Easton EC-90 carbon bars, Thompson stem and seatpost, Selle Italia Gel Flow SLK saddle, Dura-Ace RD and that old set of Neuvation wheels, which turn out to be pretty nice, especially without the decals.

Since it was right across the street at the LBS (I carried it home through the snow) and I didn't need to change a thing other than tires and stem, (even the chain, cassette and cables were new), I paid a little more than the going fleabay rate--$700.

It's a 56, and with a 6° 110mm stem (that's a 10° 90mm in the photo), it fits as if it was custom made for me. I was initially skeptical of the standard double (all my previous bikes had been triples) but even with the 12-23 cassette it climbs like a goat. It's also a hoot to ride in the daily cut-and-thrust of city traffic.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

JaeP said:


> I think it's a '99.
> 
> I prefer downtube shifters on all my 'riding' bikes, which happen to be steel. I have STI on my race bike ('01 Schwinn Fastback Comp). For group rides, charity rides, club rides or just riding with my buddies downtube shifters are fine for me. As a bonus, downtube shifters are 5,6,7,8 and 9 speed Shimano/Campagnolo compatible (in friction mode, of course).


Actually, Shimano still makes downtube shifters w/ index shifting all the way up to 10 speed. A buddy of mine was looking to upgrade his vintage Bianchi which was equipped with 7 speed Campy gearing. The only problem was that he wanted the bike to be vintage and have modern components to compliment the look. Campy was not the answer since they have gone the way of carbon. I was searching Craigslist one day and saw this sweet 2008 Van Dessel with Dura Ace 9 speed group and downtube shifters. I emailed the seller and asked him if this was correct. He said it had 9 speed SIS downtube shifters. I couldn't believe it. He gave me the part number too. Next day, my friend and I went to our LBS and asked them. they searched the Shimano site and to no avail. I gave them the part number and there it was- 9 speed downtube shifters. Like the bar ends, they only come in Dura Ace trim level but still can be used with any Shimano group. They actually weren't expensive at all. He paid around $100 for them I believe. Wish I still had the part number was though.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

brucew said:


> Here's mine. I named it "Blue Steel".
> 
> I paid a little more than the going fleabay rate--$700.
> 
> .



I like "Blue Steel" $700 is a great price on that.


----------



## blue72beetle (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's my 99 Peloton. I found it on Craigslist late last summer, got it for $400.


----------



## Peloton25 (Aug 22, 2002)

I have a thing for Yellow, but you folks with the Blue ones are making me quite jealous right now. 

I am the original owner of the '98 Peloton pictured below and it is still going strong with a few upgrades over the years. :thumbsup:

That said - if anyone has a 56cm in Blue they want to part with I might be interested in buying depending on condition and asking price. 

There's a nice example on Ebay right now for $1,099 starting bid which might be a little high. I would probably have tried to negotiate something with the seller as it has been there a couple of times now but all my tools and spares are for Shimano components and this one has Campy Daytona. The Item No is *280807281499* if you care to look.

I am almost tempted to buy it and strip it for a rebuild but it is in such nice shape someone else should get it and keep it as-is.

>8^)
ER



EDIT: Wow - I sure did lurk for a long time.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Peloton25 said:


> if anyone has a 56cm in Blue they want to part with I might be interested in buying depending on condition and asking price.


Nope. Sorry. Cold, dead, fingers, etc. I like mine that much.


----------



## Aladin (Oct 5, 2014)

Bike is a smooth ride.


----------



## Aladin (Oct 5, 2014)

Aladin said:


> Bike is a smooth ride.



SOLD<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------

